# Billige Futterrezepte



## anfänger2000 (5. November 2012)

suche futterrezepte die nicht allzu viel kosten.
danke im voraus:q


----------



## CarpCrakc (5. November 2012)

*AW: Billige Futterrezepte*

Gibts hier im Board massig !!!
Da müsste dann der 5783. Tread dazu sein oder nich ??
Einfach mal googln


----------



## Andal (5. November 2012)

*AW: Billige Futterrezepte*

Geh Anfang nächsten Jahres auf die Stippermesse nach Bremen. Billiger wirds nicht!


----------



## Hümpfi (6. November 2012)

*AW: Billige Futterrezepte*

sers,
Schau hier mal www.nbangelsport.de. Gehe bei Lockfutter auf NB Lockfutter und dann auf Fertig Lockfutter Sackware. Billiger wirst du dein Futter wohl nirgends finden, ich selbst Fische das Futter seit über 3 Jahren ausschließlich. Empfehlen kann ich dir das Brassen Vanille, Schoko Brassen, Wettkampf Gold und Red Feeder.

mfg


----------



## ulli1958m (6. November 2012)

*AW: Billige Futterrezepte*



Hümpfi schrieb:


> sers,
> Schau hier mal www.nbangelsport.de. Gehe bei Lockfutter auf NB Lockfutter und dann auf Fertig Lockfutter Sackware. Billiger wirst du dein Futter wohl nirgends finden, ich selbst Fische das Futter seit über 3 Jahren ausschließlich. Empfehlen kann ich dir das Brassen Vanille, Schoko Brassen, Wettkampf Gold und Red Feeder.
> 
> mfg


die preise sind ja echt nicht schlecht #6
wer von euch hat denn noch erfahrungen mit den futtersorten von NB... gemacht? |kopfkrat

gruss
ulli


----------



## robdasilva (6. November 2012)

Wir fischen die zweite Saison das NB Futter haben bis jetzt super Erfahrungen damit gemacht.
Ich kann es nur empfehlen.

Fischen hauptsächlich das Brassen spezial.

Gruss Rob


----------



## Aal_Willi (6. November 2012)

*AW: Billige Futterrezepte*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> ...wer von euch hat denn noch erfahrungen mit den futtersorten von NB... gemacht? |kopfkrat


 
Ich kaufe auch das NB Futter - wirklich hervorragend,
von Konsistenz, Bindung, Aroma - TOP!

Gruss, Aal_Willi


----------



## D123J (6. November 2012)

*AW: Billige Futterrezepte*

Hallo,

auch ich verwende seine Futtermischungen und war bis jetzt immer sehr zufrieden.

Jens


----------



## Roy Digerhund (6. November 2012)

*AW: Billige Futterrezepte*

Ich fische seit ca. 3 Jahren das Futter von nb und bin sehr zufrieden. Als Basis benutze ich das Allround-Futter, welches ich je nach Jahreszeit und Zielfisch "pimpe". 
Im Vergleich zu fertigen Mischungen fange ich mit "meinem" Futter wesentlich besser.
Gruss ROY


----------



## gurkenfahrstuhl (11. November 2012)

*AW: Billige Futterrezepte*

:l Und noch ein Fan der NB Futterserie. Mein Futter ganzjährig: 50%Schoko Brassen, 50%Vanille Brassen, dazu Copra Melasse (je nach Gewässer da es recht stark klebt) und letztendlich noch Karamel Liquid oder Brassem Liquid. Evtl. noch etwas schwarze Futterfarbe. (Gibts auch bei NB).Fertig. #h
Fangergebnisse könnt ihr gern hier mal nachsehen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=236350


----------



## acidbrain (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Billige Futterrezepte*

Hab mir letzte Woche ein 15kg Sack von Top Secret für 19,95 geordert.
Mal sehen wie des funzt, wenn´s wieder losgeht.
Sonst hab ich bei meinem regionalen Futtermittelhändler div. Sachen günstig besorgt, wie z.B. Hühnerfutter, Pellets usw...


----------



## Chefkoch85 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Billige Futterrezepte*

Servus!

Ich fisch die nb futter auch scho jahrelang und war bis jetzt immer zufrieden. Am liebsten verwende ich das karpfen xxl zusammen mit diesen lockstoffpäckchen von van der eyde. Am besten hat sich erdbeer und karamell bei mir bewährt.

Das green feeder ist auch nicht schlecht.

Grüßla


----------



## grubenreiner (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Billige Futterrezepte*

Ich hatte eine Zeitlang das NB Allround Vanille und hab es dann aucvh je nach Anforderung angepasst. Für das Geld ein Super Futter.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Billige Futterrezepte*

Bestelle auch jedes Jahr im Frühling bei NB meine Einzelfuttermehle. Sind immer von frischer Qualität, bin damit sehr zufrieden.
Als fertig Futter hatte ich mir mal aus Spass das Spezial Brassen bestellt. Schon vom Geruch her dachte ich direkt an Weihnachtsplätzchen, hab noch nie so einen starken Spekulatius Geruch in Fertigfutter gehabt. Hab es dann im Sommer und Winter getestet. Im Sommer fande ich es nicht so toll. Aber im Winter echt ein gutes Futter. Ein Freund von mir Fischt das ganzen Jahr über mit Brassen Spezial und Brassen Vanille wie er lustig ist und schwört auf das Futter.


----------



## Notung (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Billige Futterrezepte*

Hallo,
Schaut mal hier noch billiger!! 1. und 2. März!
http://www.nbangelsport.de/media/content/Online Sonderliste 2013.pdf

Gruß


----------



## wolf86 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Billige Futterrezepte*

fisch auf der feeder immer von top secret die brachsen mischung mit maismehl vermischt so ca.70/30. funzt top.


----------



## Thairo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Billige Futterrezepte*

Wie sind bei NB Fishing eigentlich die Versandkosten wenn man über 28kg bestellt? Jemand schon Erfahrung damit gemacht? Nehmen wir mal an z.B. ich möchte mir für 4-5 Monate die benötigte Menge an Futter kaufen schätzungsweise also 6-7 Säcke. Komme ich da billiger wenn ich immer je 2 Säcke bestelle oder alle 6 auf einmal?


----------



## Andal (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Billige Futterrezepte*

Glaubst du nicht, dass ein Anruf bei NB die ultimative Antwort einbringen könnte? Vielleicht haben die ja eine Option für Großbestellungen in Petto!?


----------



## Thairo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Billige Futterrezepte*

Naja hätt ja sein können dass hier jemand bereits damit erfahrung gemacht hat, ich meine 14KG Futter sind ja nichts, ist ja in 2 höchstens 3 Wochen weg im Sommer.


----------



## Franky D (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Billige Futterrezepte*

also muss sagen nb fisching ist schon ne gute adresse kannte ich bisher auch noch nicht preislich echt ok


----------



## Notung (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Billige Futterrezepte*

Hallo,
Ich glaube dass er immer 2 Säcke in einem Paket versendet!
Darum ist die Sackware von 15 auf 14kg geschrumpft um unter der 30kg Grenze zu bleiben.

Mein Freund und ich finden auch die Verpflegungskosten an der Messe klasse, das sind noch gute alte Preise.:vik:

Gruß


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Billige Futterrezepte*

Ich kenne mich mit dem Futter leider nicht so aus.

Kann mir einer Sackware von NB Fishing empfehlen?

Ich fische an einen kleinem mittelschnell fließendem Fluss (Hase).

Das Futter soll quasi ein Allround Feederfutter sein und so günstig wie möglich. Zielfische sind Brassen, Karpfen und natürlich Rotaugen. Lohnt es sich da selber was zusammenzupanschen? Oder gleich die bewährte Sackware nehmen? Macht es ein Unterschied ob ich das Feederfutter nehme oder das günstigste Grundfutter? Ich wollte 28kg kaufen für den Sommer. Hoffe jemand hat Tipps für mich.


----------



## Stipperolli (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Billige Futterrezepte*

schau mal bei Angelsport Ofenloch der hat gute Futtermischungen für kleines Geld. 
Olli


----------



## Notung (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Billige Futterrezepte*



M.C Phlegmatisch schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich mit dem Futter leider nicht so aus.
> 
> Kann mir einer Sackware von NB Fishing empfehlen?
> 
> ...



Hallo,
Besorge dir das Green Feeder bzw. Rotaugen Spezial bei NB.
Gruß


----------



## Kristian98 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Billige Futterrezepte*

Kann mir jemand eine Futtermischung empfehlen ?

Brauch eine Futtermischung bei diesem "ungemütlichen" Wetter, und es wäre toll, wenn es teils oder ganz im Supermarkt zu bekommen wäre. Will das erste mal mit einer Feederrute raus, und hab auf diesen Gebiet deswegen nicht allzugroße Erfahrung. Jungangler eben  Hab bei mir zuhause noch so ein Packet mit so einem Mehlartigen Zeugs drinne, dass besonders gut für Rotaugen sein soll #c 

Also ich wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar #6


----------



## Kristian98 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Billige Futterrezepte*

Ups habe ich vergessen zu schreiben, fische an einem Fluss, ohne allzu großer Strömung, mit ungefähr 10-20 m Breite


----------



## Andal (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Billige Futterrezepte*

Kauf dir bei Pennyaldilidl ein schönes frisches Paket Sandwichtoast. Zu Hause schneidest du ganz knapp die Kruste ab und jagst das alles durch Muttis Küchenmaschine. Am Ende hast du fluffiges Brotgekrümel für den Futterkorb. Das kommt, so wie es ist und ohne Wasser in den Futterkorb, richtig reindrücken. Gefischt wird dann mit einer schönen Brotflocke am Haken. Richtig preiswert und richtig erfolgreich auf Döbel und Alande.


----------



## D123J (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Billige Futterrezepte*



Andal schrieb:


> Kauf dir bei Pennyaldilidl ein schönes frisches Paket Sandwichtoast. Zu Hause schneidest du ganz knapp die Kruste ab und jagst das alles durch Muttis Küchenmaschine. Am Ende hast du fluffiges Brotgekrümel für den Futterkorb. Das kommt, so wie es ist und ohne Wasser in den Futterkorb, richtig reindrücken. Gefischt wird dann mit einer schönen Brotflocke am Haken. Richtig preiswert und richtig erfolgreich auf Döbel und Alande.




Das würde ich so unterschreiben! #6


----------



## D123J (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Billige Futterrezepte*

Hier nochmal im Video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGzUZgdBJPM


----------



## D123J (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Billige Futterrezepte*

Hier noch Teil 2:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mR4RDZ0kcXc


----------



## siwok44 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Billige Futterrezepte*



Stipperolli schrieb:


> schau mal bei Angelsport Ofenloch der hat gute Futtermischungen für kleines Geld.
> Olli


Ja,aber die versandkosten holtn er auch gut raus, ich habe ein sack 20kg Futter bestellt und dazu paar Bleie und zwei Päkchen Haken. Das war in zwei Sendungen geteilt und dem endspreschent zwei mal Versandkosten.
 NB ist viel mehr günstiger und das Futter ist meine Meinung nach besser


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Billige Futterrezepte*



D123J schrieb:


> Hier nochmal im Video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGzUZgdBJPM



Der Kerl aus dem Video ist total geil.  Und die Untertitel dazu noch besser. Also ich musste schon lachen.|supergri


----------



## Kristian98 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Billige Futterrezepte*

Kann man das irgendwie mit dem lockstoff fur rotaugen versehen oder sind brotflocken alleine auch super ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Andal (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Billige Futterrezepte*

Brot alleine reicht vollkommen... mit irgendwelchen Pülverchen wirds jedenfalls nicht besser.


----------



## Kristian98 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Billige Futterrezepte*

Danke Andal #6


----------



## Strahleman (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Billige Futterrezepte*

Ich würde je nachdem auf was du gehen willst noch ein paar Partikel hinzufügen (kurz gemixter Mais, Hanf und andere übliche Verdächtige). Reicht für Ansitze bei unseren Vereins'teichen' zumindest voll und ganz.

Einen Breadpunch kann man übrigens ganz billig aus nem Stückchen Alu-Rohr selbst herstellen. Alu-Rohr zuschneiden und mit dem Dremel oder der Dekupiersäge einen Schlitz reinsägen - fertig. Hab es vor ein paar Tagen selbst ausprobiert, funktioniert wunderbar


----------



## D123J (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Billige Futterrezepte*

Wobei man so ein Teil auch nicht unbedingt braucht. Eine am Hakenschenkel festgedrückte Flocke reicht allemal.


----------



## Andal (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Billige Futterrezepte*



D123J schrieb:


> Wobei man so ein Teil auch nicht unbedingt braucht.



Jein!

Am Fluss, wo die Köder auch gerne mal üppig ausfallen dürfen, ist mir die handgezupfte und angeknetete Flocke auch lieber, zudem hält sie besser.

Aber beim feinen Fischen am See ist der Ausstecher schon eine feine Sache. Aber man muss das Brot etwas vorbehandeln, dann stanzt es sich leichter, die Flocke hält besser beim Wurf und im Wasser plustert sie sich trotzdem schön auf. Dazu gebe ich die Scheiben schön nebeneinander in einen großen Ziploc-Gefrierbeutel. Dann mache ich sie, im Beutel, mit dem Nudelholz richtig platt, rolle dabei auch die Luft aus dem Beutel. Den Zipper schließen. So sind sie dann perfekt vorbereitet und wenn man den Beutel am Wasser im sorgfältig zumacht, wird das Brot auch nicht trocken und bleibt immer in perfekter Konsistenz.


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Billige Futterrezepte*



Notung schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Besorge dir das Green Feeder bzw. Rotaugen Spezial bei NB.
> Gruß



Gibt es da Unterschiede bei den Farben? Oder ist die Beschaffenheit immer gleich und nur die Farbe ist anders. Kann ich auch normales Grundfutter zum Feedern nehmen oder empfiehlt es sich da wirklich doch das Feeder Futter zu nehmen? |kopfkrat

Wollte mir 2 Säcke von denen hier bestellen:
http://www.nbangelsport.de/index.php/cat/c24_Fertig-Lockfutter-Sackware.html

Zum Feedern am kleines Fluss. 30-40 g Körbe.


----------



## Thairo (26. März 2013)

*AW: Billige Futterrezepte*

*rauskram*

So habe mir jetzt auch Futter bestellt, allerdings nicht das von NB-Angelsport, sondern das von Zesox, Zesox Black Mix 15KG Beutel für 12,95€ bin jedenfalls gespannt, denn auf den ersten Blick macht es einen guten Eindruck. Jemand evtl. schon erfahrung mit dem Zesox Futter gemacht?


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (27. März 2013)

*AW: Billige Futterrezepte*



Thairo schrieb:


> *rauskram*
> 
> So habe mir jetzt auch Futter bestellt, allerdings nicht das von NB-Angelsport, sondern das von Zesox, Zesox Black Mix 15KG Beutel für 12,95€ bin jedenfalls gespannt, denn auf den ersten Blick macht es einen guten Eindruck. Jemand evtl. schon erfahrung mit dem Zesox Futter gemacht?



Sieht sehr interessant aus.

Habe nun dieses Angebot warhgenommen:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/24-Kg-Feeder-Mix-alle-Gewassertypen-100g-0-12EUR-/200619330285?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_K%C3%B6der_Futter&hash=item2eb5d80aed

24 kg feeder futter für 26,95 VERSANDFREI. Abends bestellt. Ware Morgens da. Dabei hat es sich rausgestellt das der Händler aus dem selben Kaff wie ich kommt. TOP Service. 

Und natürlich auch eine gute Auswahl.


----------

